# The Roommates



## pla725 (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay I started with one rabbit, than two and than three. That one rabbit was Simon, than Smitten and Goobie. Sadly, Simon past due to complications from EC. I added Peter in October 2006 and than Sawyer in December 2006. Sawyer and Smitten hooked up in January 2007. Pete and Goobie are still in progress. Now I have Max. More to come including pics.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 21, 2007)

By popular demand the newest and smallest roommate Mighty Max.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

Little Max is looking for me to come and get him! He loves me and wants to live with me! 

















well it was worth a try wasn't it?!?!


----------



## pla725 (Oct 21, 2007)

He knows he is adorable and is a little charmer as well. He likes to lay on top of his cage. I have a rug placed on the top for the little king.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 22, 2007)

My other roomies.

Smitten and Sawyer


----------



## pla725 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pete and Goobie


----------



## pla725 (Oct 22, 2007)

Montana (Monty) my foster


----------



## pla725 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pete and Monty


----------



## pla725 (Oct 22, 2007)

I think Pete is a bit confused. He likes Goobie. Now he likes Monty. Notice Goobie is not a happy girl.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 27, 2007)

Max was neutered yesterday. He is doing well. No signs of any problems. He already bit me twice. Hopefully that behavior will stop.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh! I'm so glad that he is doing well! Swift recovery little one! 


t.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 31, 2007)

Max is doing well. I told the vet thathe was bouncing around like he didn't have any surgery done at all. He didn't need any pain meds after Saturday. 

Montana is still in need of a forever home. He is sweet boy and could make a good friend for a lonely bunny.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 1, 2007)

It is so great to see how Max is doing.I'm happy to hear he's recovering so nicely. He must love his newhome.You havegeorgeous bunnies. Please post more pictures soon. Has Max become attached to any particular bun? He's a very social little guy.Pete reminds me of my college bun Frodo. I'll post a picture of him soon. I hope someone adopts Montana soon. He's adorable! Hugs to Max! :apollo:-Joana


----------



## pla725 (Nov 3, 2007)

Monty would make a good companion for another lonely rabbit. Seems Peter the flirty lop has taken a shine to him and vice versa.Monty has tried to make friends with Sawyer and Smitten. Not happening.

I haven't let Max out since his neuter. I just wanted to make sure he was okay. He seems to have settled down some over the past week. I will let him out tomorrow to see how he does.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry for not updating for awhile. 

I'm taking Monty to one of our adoption events today. I hope he will get a forever home soon. Don't get me wrong I like him. He is really sweet and loves to explore. He wouldbe the ideal cuddle bug and couch buddy.

Max has settle down. He is starting to trust me more. He will let me give him scratches on the head. He still lunges and bites especially when I go to take his food dish to fill. I think he didn't get much food when he was with his original owners. So he guards his resources as the dog trainers will say. I am working with him on that. I'mstarting to use the gloves less. 

Smitten and Sawyer are well. I love when they cuddle together. So cute.

Goobie is Goobie. Da brat. The little Princess. My baby girl. Totally spoiled. 

Peter is still a crazy lop. He has been spending more time with Goobie lately. I noticed him spending less time with Monty.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope it went well with Monty today. He sounds very sweet. As to Max, let him know thathis old foster mom wishes he would stop trying to bite his wonderful forever mom!!!:nope: Paula, all your buns sound adorable. Now just need new pictures!:waiting:


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)

He hasn't tried to bite me in the past few days. I really thinkit isresource guarding. He has mellowed out. I will let him out tomorrow and see how hedoes.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)

Montana... life is easy laying in your litter box. (Excuse the dirty box)


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 18, 2007)

Your buns all look very content! Let us know how it went with Max today. I'm glad to hear he's calmed down. He's such a cutie patooie! I think he has a shinier coat. I'm sure all the veggies are helping to make him look gorgeous.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mighty Max videos:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 1, 2008)

Peter and Goobie have finally decided to proceed with the bonding process. It has taken over six months. No fighting, just chasing and mounting. Seems the little Princess is fickle. She doesn't want to be mounted by the lop boy.Goobie is a big tease.I swear sheis like "chase melover boy."

They haven't worked out the living arrangement yet either. That seems to be the major hurdle.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

Is Pete the vienna marked one? I love that one and Max, and Smitten...... and.........

I WANT THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## pla725 (Jan 4, 2008)

Goobie is the vienna marked bunny. I think she is part Dutch. Peter is a mini-lop.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

She's SO pretty! 

She just caught my eye last night! and she's really cute laying there with Peter! they look so "in love!"


----------



## pla725 (Jan 4, 2008)

They definitely want to be together. I've been working with them to see which house they will reside in. I consider them semi-bonded at this point.

Both originally came from the same shelter. Goobie I adopted directly from the shelter when she was about 8 -10 weeks old. Peter was placed in the rescue in September 2006. I asked if I could adopt him as I had lost my lop Simon on September 23. My foster Monty also came from the same shelter.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks to Pam, and her vast knowledge and experience of all things rabbit, I now have correctly identified Smitten's breed. She is not a Silver Marten as originally thought but a Satin (Black Otter color). She is still my beautiful Miss Big Buns.

And, Max is not a Brittania Pettite. He is too big and doesn't seem to find the body type. He is probably a little bigger than normal Dwarf (Black Otter color).


----------



## pla725 (Jan 7, 2008)

New photos of Max taken today:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pete and Goobie


----------



## PikachusMom (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Paula, I would love to see a video of Max eating his veggies! Oh, what a sweetie!


----------



## pla725 (Jan 10, 2008)

I will take one this weekend. 

I really need to brush him. Max is really shedding. He is a little handful. 

I think Monty likes him. Of course, Monty likes Peter as well. Go figure.


----------



## PikachusMom (Jan 14, 2008)

How did the brushing go?


----------



## pla725 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've brushed him but he could still use another one. He looks like he has a skirt.

Seems Max has made a new friend with Abner my new foster from PAWS.

I went to PAWS today to deliver some toys to the rabbits. Abner was over against the wall by himself. He is a young mini-lop. I think he is between 4-6 months old. His owner surrendered him on the 17th. I decided to take him because he was stressed out and a bit underweight. Pictures to follow.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 20, 2008)

Abner


----------



## pla725 (Jan 20, 2008)

Max and Abner


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 20, 2008)

Abner is really adorable! 
Max seems to really like him.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 20, 2008)

It really surprised me that they took to each other so fast. Abner is not neutered so I'm not comfortable putting them together. Hopefully the folks at PAWS can get him neutered soon.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 20, 2008)

Awww you should adopt Abner and bond him to Max. They'd be cute. :inlove:


----------



## MiaP (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for taking Abner home where he'll be safe! I can tell that Max likes him already from that photo. I did not pay xXMontanaXx to say you should adopt him. But I would have if I thought of it

And thank you for the incredible assortment of toys you brought our shelter buns!
Hooray for people who love bunnies


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

Max is almost GUARDING abner in that last picture! That's adorable! I wonder why some bunnies just find someone they love so easily - yet they dont' like others? Very interesting ya know?

That Max is as cute as they come!


----------



## PikachusMom (Jan 24, 2008)

Paula, I just love that picture of Max "guarding" Abner--so adorable. Max looks so content and Abner is just beautiful. What a great shot catching Max being so sweet!:bunnyheart


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww i have wanted to see your bunnies for quite a while now,but the pictures aren't showing up for me...just a box with red x's......i don't know why everyone else can see your pictures but me :?.

But they do sound so adorable though 

Cheryl


----------



## PikachusMom (Feb 4, 2008)

More pictures of Max and Abner when you can!


----------



## pla725 (Feb 24, 2008)

Max isn't as interested in Abner as he was the first day. I think he was just being friendly to the new guy in town. 

Looking back at Abner's picture I believe that is the eye that is infected. It must have happened in the past couple of weeks. I'm a terrible bunny mom.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww great pictures! I really enjoyed looking at them and your blog. You are not a terrible bunny mom! I hope Abners eye begins to improve soon.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 28, 2008)

I think Max has beautiful colouring, he's lovely. I'm gonna watch the videos of him right now , that you posted earlier in your blog.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 1, 2008)

Meet Madeline or Maddie as I call her. I rescued her from a high kill shelter yesterday. 

She is now in her new pen enjoying the extra space. She is all stretched out. She was even binkying.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 4, 2008)

Miss Maddie definitely needs to be spayed. She has already escaped her pen by hopping over it twice. I put her in the highest pen I have. I'll have to put a top on it to keep her in.


----------



## Revverress (Mar 4, 2008)

What pretty rabbits! And I love your cage set-ups; I wish I had enough room for big pens.

I'm loving Maddie. <3


----------



## pla725 (Mar 5, 2008)

I prefer pens to cages. They give the buns more space and make it easier for me to clean. Abner is the only one in a cage. The pens are located in the dining area of my condo. No more room for any more. 

I keep saying no more but I just couldn't resist getting Maddie. That makes six of mine and two fosters. I'm really beyond my limit. The condo association would freak if they knew I had eight rabbits in here. 


BTW Maddie definitely has Rex in her. She has the softest coat.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 19, 2008)

I took Maddie to the vet last night for a check up. I'm concerned about her water intake so I had blood done to check her kidneys. She drinks a lot. She has a slight malocclusion but nothing worsesome fornow. Girlfriend weighed in at 7 lbs.

I scheduled her for a spay at the end of April. 

BTW she was really good putting up with her dumb mommie. I ran out of gas on the way to the vet. Right down the street in fact. Doh! I had the money and plenty of places to stop. Anyway, the vet clinic was nice enough to let me bring her in an hour late.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 22, 2008)

Maddie has tapeworm (strongyle eggs) and Coccidia (eimeria oocysts). She is on Fenbendazole for3 days and Sulfatrim for 10 days.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 27, 2008)

Maddie was spayed on Thursday. She is doing well. She hates taking the Metacam.

Abner had his eye surgery on Friday. He seems to be doing well. He takes his meds with any fuss. I have to schedule a follow up with the vet sometime in next week and a half. 

Pete, Goobie, Max, Smitten and Sawyer are all doing well. 

Forgot Monty. Sometimes he thinks I forget him since his pen is in the corner behind Smitten and Sawyer's pen. My bad.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just found your blog and SO glad that all of your buns are doing so well! Couldn't imagine having to deal with 2 buns out of surgery.. Good for you and I'll keep checking back for updates so please post more photos and videos.. Love them all.


----------



## pla725 (May 23, 2008)

The Roommates are down from 8 to 7. My sweet lop boy Peter crossed over on Thursday May 22 at around 5 am. I heard I noise in the living room like some bun knock over something. Then I heard some bun, probably Sawyer, stomping. When I went out to check I noticed Smitten on her perch, Sawyer in the corner of the pen and Monty all staring at Pete and Goobie's pen. I just knew right then something wasn't right. Peter was gone. He was lying on the blanket he shared with his lady love Goobie. I picked him up anyway to see if he was truly gone. He was. I put him back down and turned my attention to Goobie. She was staring at him from the litter box. I just muttered I'm sorry over and over. I decided to leave him there for her to have time to his remains. I went back to bed but couldn't go back to sleep. I did get up to open the window as I thought I start to smell him. Or perhaps it one of the litter boxes. Anyway, I called the vet around 9 and went delivered his remains for cremation. 

Today I picked up his paw print. They did a casting of his front paws. Sort of like when little kids make their handprints for their parents. I just have to bake it tomorrow. I didn't have a glass pan to use so I will have to buy one.


----------



## pla725 (May 23, 2008)

Smitten aka Miss Big Buns aka the Queen is doing better after her bought with Bladder Sludge. Actually she is still having a problem with that but along as she is eating and doing everything I'm happy. I'm still keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2008)

Mommie still misses you sweet boy. I keep thinking I could have more for you. I think you were just sicker than anyone thought. 

Goobie and Monty seem to be thinking about a hookup. Remains to be seen. Monty is keeping an close eye on your girl for now.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 13, 2008)

Abner is going to his forever home today. I will invite his new mom to join the forum. 

Good luck Abs in your new home. We will miss you.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 15, 2008)

Abner is doing well in his new home. Danielle has asked many questions. That is no problem. I told her to bother me. She sent me photos as well. He looks happy.

Looks like Monty will be going to his forever home as well. I have a home check this week. I just need to see if the dog in the home will get along with him and vice versa. The dog belongs to a roommate of his potential adopter. Sounds like he will be a free roam rabbit. This one will be hard to part with as I had Monty for eight months. 

I adopted Woody the rabbit formerly known as Coco from the Gloucester County shelter yesterday. What a handsome mini-lop. He looked more like a Woody than a Clay. So as of this morning I started calling him Woody.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 16, 2008)

Maxseemsto like his new neighbor Woody. I think he knows he is not Abner. Woody will sit and stare at Max and Maddie.

Woody's nails were very long when I clipped them this evening. I'm not sure when the last time they were clipped. His wasn't the worst I've seen. Sawyer was practically walking on his nails when I got him. I also checked him over. No real issues noted. He seemed a bit underweight probably from his two month stint in jail.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Woody is settling in well. And that Max doesn't seem completely put off by him. That's always a good thing when bunnies are involved.

I think he looks more like a Woody than a Clay also. He's definitely a cutie and I think he'll do his lumberjack name proud .

Now we just need pics and it'll be perfect. He he!


----------



## pla725 (Jun 17, 2008)

Monty went to hisforever home tonight. His adopter seems really nice and her roomates liked him too. He was scared. Poor guy was shaking. I told her to give him some time. The Chinchilla was excited to see him. I told Megan to keep me update. I will be checking on him as well. I think I'm okay.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 22, 2008)

I still miss my foster boys especially Monty. I did get an update from Megan Monty's new caregiver. He seems to be settling in. It will take him sometime.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 2, 2008)

Meet Jordy my new foster:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 2, 2008)

Awww how beautiful is Jordy!? :inlove:


----------



## pla725 (Jul 3, 2008)

I practically ran out of the Gloucester County shelter with him. I feared for his life after what happened to the other adult rabbit Archie. He is still skittish but he did not fuss much when I held him.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 4, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> I practically ran out of the Gloucester County shelter with him. I feared for his life after what happened to the other adult rabbit Archie. He is still skittish but he did not fuss much when I held him.



Yep i think i would have grabbed him and ran as fast as i could as well!

He's gorgeous...and i'm glad that he's safe and sound with you...he's a lucky little bunny 

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Aww how sweet looking.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't realize that I hadn't updated this in a month. Goobie has two eligible bachelors chasing after her, Woody and Max. I think she likes Woody better. I've been giving them sometime together. Max and Goobie got into a fight today. Woody just chases Goobie. Pete did that when he was courting her. No fighting though.

Jordy is in another foster home. I needed to make room for the bedroom gang. He didn't have behavioral or medical issues. I saw him a couple of weeks ago. He is doing well under Kelly's care.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 30, 2008)

I definitely think Woody and Goobie will be a couple. They've been running around here playing with each other. Right now they are together in Goobie's pen. I'm considering keeping them together tonight to see what happens. Another successful bonding.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Awwh I love those pictures above! The name of your blog is cool as well :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Awwh I love those pictures above! The name of your blog is cool as well :biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Sep 14, 2008)

Woody and Goobie did bond. Woody has only escaped once since bonding with the little Princess. She will mount and head hump him if he dares to eat before the Princess. Cracks me up.

Smitten has been feeling a little under the weather. I think her stomach is upset again. She does eat. That is a good thing. Sawyer has been keeping a eye on her. He is a very loyal companion.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jordy will be coming back to me soon. His foster can't keep him when she moves into her on campus apartment. She is only allowed to keep one pet in the apartment. She really wanted to keep him because he does get along with her other rabbit.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm glad you got two of them to bond. Happy rabbits, less work.

I hope Smitten is ok, she's been through a lot.

When do we get pictures???:biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## pla725 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## pla725 (Oct 19, 2008)

All the roommates are doing well. Smitten's incontience is better. She has some accidents here and there but otherwise the big kahuna bunz is doing well.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've nicknamed Goobie and Woody ding-dong and ding-aling. When Goobie was with Peter I called them the Glunkheads. They crack me up especially at feeding time. I put the food down and they are climbing over and under each other to get to it. Sometimes one them will end up wearing the greens. Nuts.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 2, 2008)

Smitten is doing better. All the other rabbits: Maddie, Goobie, Woody and Max are doing well.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 7, 2009)

Smitten seems to have lost the ability to stand. Not sure if this EC or something else. Otherwise she is eating, peeing a lot and pooping. She does need to have butt baths. 

All the other rabbits are doing well. Knock wood.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm taking Peg's advice and taking pictures of Smitten while she is still healthy enough. The time is coming that I will have to make a decision. I did it before I guess I do it again.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 10, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## pla725 (Aug 28, 2009)

Smitten did pass on 8/16 at approx. 1:37 pm. I gave Sawyer his space for about an 1 1/2 hour. Since it was a Sunday I put her remains in a box, bagged the box in two plastic trash bags and put it in the freezer. I took her to Paws to Heaven to be cremated the next day.

Since than Sawyer has adjusted to her loss. I guess I have too.He seems to be interested in Gracie. We will see.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sawyer and Maddie are in the process of bonding. Maddie is playing hard to get. I hope to have them bonded by the New Year.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 19, 2009)

Willie! Willie! Willie! The Christmas Tree is on the table for a reason! Some how the big NZ boy nibbled one of the string of lights in half. Lucky bun it wasn't plugged in. Then the tree toppled over. Outcome one annoyed PMSing human and a chrous of stomping rabbits. 

I'm calm now. The rabbits are too. 

Willie can really stretch himself out. Got to hand to the big NZ boy. Anyway, no harm no foul.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 19, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Willie! Willie! Willie! The Christmas Tree is on the table for a reason! Some how the big NZ boy nibbled one of the string of lights in half. Lucky bun it wasn't plugged in. Then the tree toppled over. Outcome one annoyed PMSing human and a chrous of stomping rabbits.


LOL! One reason why I almost went out and just got a Charlie Brown tree!


----------



## pla725 (Dec 19, 2009)

The tree is artifical. I moved the table and the tree back out of reach. Good thing I had extra lights. No way I was going out today to get more.


----------

